
MARS-500 - sethbannon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARS-500
======
beltex
_" Marina Tugusheva, the only woman of the crew, was excluded from the longer
missions, to prevent sexual tension from jeopardising the mission."_

Thats from the year 2009 folks! Depressing :(

She put it best

 _" Anyone who's ready to participate in space exploration should treat it as
serious work. Quite consciously we must treat others as not men and women but
as colleagues"_ [1]

[1]
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1165837/Women...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1165837/Women-
excluded-Mars-mission-crew-prevent-sexual-tension-ruining-105-day-voyage.html)

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
And as we have seen in catholic monasteries, suppressing sexual desire works
really well. Oh wait...

I'm not saying its a valid reason to exclude women, but denying that the issue
exists is not the best comeback to that argument.

~~~
Zombieball
Nuns suppress sexual desire and I haven't heard of any fallout from that.
Maybe it exists and it's just not well publicized?

~~~
DanBC
Years of physical, sexual, and emotional abuse of children perpetrated by nuns
in Ireland don't make you think there's maybe something about some
manifestations of nunnery that are harmful?

(Although I agree that this is a bullshit reason used to exclude women from
anything. See also the Mecury 13 - a bunch of women who did the same astronaut
tests as men, often outperforming those men, who were denied astronaut status
because that could only go to military test pilots, and they could only be
recruited from military fighter pilots, and they could only be men.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_13](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_13)
[http://history.nasa.gov/printFriendly/flats.html](http://history.nasa.gov/printFriendly/flats.html)
)

~~~
tomadi
Orphanages and prisons have along history of abuse, regardless of the private
sexual behavior of the staff.

------
kissickas
I suppose this is on the front page because NASA just began a similar
experiment.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/space/11832279/Nasa-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/space/11832279/Nasa-
Mars-isolation-experiment-starting-in-Hawaii.html)

------
ilaksh
The closest experiment to Mars is the space station right? How long do people
stay up there?

~~~
gizmo686
The typical stay on the ISS is about six months, however there is currently an
ongoing mission for astronauts Scott Kelly and Mikhail Korniyenko to stay on
station for a total of 342 days.

This still does not exceed the 437 day stay by Valeri Vladimirovich Polyakov
(on the Russian space station Mir)

